# How much live rock per gallon



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

How much live rock per gallon do you recomend in a reef tank. then how much is the min in a reef tank per gallon or water?

Thanks Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

About a lb a gallon for high quality rock is the guideline. Remember that good rock weighs less than it looks. Heavy rock is dense and does not have the beneficial porosity. That being said I have 200pounds in a 75g for aesthetic reasons. I like the way it looks.


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

2.2 pounds per gallon for a Berlin system.


----------

